# Hyatt Vacation Club to Gold Passport points



## jdunn1 (Aug 24, 2012)

One quick question.  If you buy a resale diamond or platinum week can you convert to hotel points?  I thought that was only a direct purchase benefit but I seem to remember Hyatt changed the rules and now any diamond or platinum member can convert points.  Just doing research for when/if I decide to buy.  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## MaryH (Aug 27, 2012)

No.. you have to buy from Hyatt to have the ability to convert to Gold Passport.  

I think they changed the frequency Diamond and Platinum can convert but not given it to resales.


----------

